# Skin/hair twitching



## Amethysteyes

Ok. This is like super wierd. Idk if these forums are the correct place for this but i do think its related to anxiety and/or tiredness as i get this at rest or when feeling nervous/panicky. I get these feelings of like something crawling on my skin which i thought was pretty normal as i get normal muscle twitches too. But on closer examinationation, i noticed something.

Im laying down and i noticed this feeling pretty strongly on my upper arm and kept thinking "theres gotta be something crawling on my arm!" It felt like a small bug was or something. I shined my phone light on it but nothing was there so i just stared, trying to look at the exact place this feeling was then i noticed a single hair on my arm twitched. Then another one did and so on and it was definently making that weird sensation. It feels like goosebumps where the hairs raise but in a single little area at a time where a single hair twitches and its the wierdest thing. Ive looked this up and found nothing of "hair twitching by itself" Wtf, its like a muscle twitch but hair follicles instead! I should also mention i get this feeling all over my body where hair is, even inside my nose which i believed was just alergies till now!

EDIT: i realized this was due to a specific body part laying against something for too long and once i moved it, i realized it was cause the hairs were kinked in a certain position and the "twitch" was just the hairs moving back into a natural position.
Its still super ichy tho and definently feels like something crawing on my skin. I guess im just super sensitive to the slightest sensations, espessially when anxious.


----------



## Garlifld

It sounds pretty strange to me, but I believe it's a sign that you might lose your hair. Especially if you have stressful or anxious feelings, you might notice your hair start falling piece by piece. I'm not sure, but I had some similar feelings. I think you should better consult a specialist. I went to this Hair Transplant Clinic: Hair Transplant NYC | Nova Medical Hair Transplant NYC · 42A-B, E 74th St, New York, NY 10021. I did there all the consultations and even the intervention itself. I don't regret it at all, and I'm glad I still have hair in my head and that I'm not bald.


----------



## dasiefiedo

Yes, I had that situation, too, and it took me a long time to get it out. But my doctor helped me.


----------



## enrichettabetterman

As far as I understand, you found the cause of the problem. I had similar symptoms when I was undergoing serious stress in my life. Worry, stress, and anxiety affect our health a lot. Many young girls have quite a few wrinkles. Their skin doesn't look healthy at all. Our skin needs active care, especially after the age of 25. Various treatments and devices in today's beauty world keep your skin young and healthy. From time to time, I visit skin rejuvenation procedures. Advanced aesthetics is something that has been actively developed in recent years. I go to a master who was trained at a beauty college. At https://www.nwcollege.edu/programs/advanced-aesthetics, you can find out more about the courses available. Perhaps I will become an expert in this field, too. As far as I understand, you found the cause of the problem. I had similar symptoms when I was undergoing serious stress in my life.


----------

